# Favorite Treeless Saddle Brand?



## pmaehj (Jan 10, 2013)

What treeless saddle do you use and why? Looking at treeless for my Haflinger! Thank you!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a cheapie eBay jump saddle (Stunni) and a Ghost dressage saddle. I like therm both but the Ghost gives me closer contact than the jump saddle. It's less structured and has less to it so I feel my horse more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

My ultimate favorite would be the Bob Marshall... 

However, the Hilason treeless are worth the coin and I had mine for well over five years before it finally had enough abuse (I didn't properly care for it either )


----------



## pmaehj (Jan 10, 2013)

I am buying the Bandos treeless by Freeform.


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

Bob Marshall Sport Saddle


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

I love my Just-Be-Natural barrel racer by Circle Y. My girl is moving better then ever under it. I'm not a fan of how BMs look so I was ecstatic when I discovered the JBNs


----------



## cheshirecat (Feb 24, 2012)

quick question while we are on this subject, would a treeless western saddle fit a highwithered and narrow thoroughbred?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Rebecca Underwood's softrider


----------



## pmaehj (Jan 10, 2013)

I would say that you would have a hard time fitting it to that type of horse, but you can never tell until you put it on and assess it for true fit. Good luck!


----------

